# Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure Black to Basics Collection



## Dawn (Oct 25, 2018)

Polish may be a small detail but it brings so much power to the right outfit. Sally Hansen’s new *Complete Salon Manicure Black to Basics Collection* offers 6 grey, black and white hues that adds sophistication to every look. The brand new shades are comprised of chic neutrals takes minimalism to a whole new level! The all-in-one formulation with keratin boasts 7 benefits in one bottle — base coat, strengthener, growth treatment, salon color, top coat, chip resistance, and gel shine finish, this collection delivers up to 64% stronger nails and up to 10 days of chip-resistant wear.

Whether you want to make a bold statement with white or be subtle in grey, this collection definitely has you covered. 

*Complete Salon Manicure Black to Basics Collection shades include:*

·     *Pearly Whites *A pearlescent take on a snowy hue adds a luxe touch and puts a smile on your face. 
·     *All Grey All Night *This soft, dove grey is an after-hours party on your tips.
·     *Grey-Dreaming *Escape from reality in the darkest, blue-tinged slate grey. 
·     *Steel My Heart *This luxurious charcoal is anything but cold. 
·     *To The Moon And Black *An edgy ebony evokes galactic gorgeousness. 
·     *Midnight Sky *When the clock strikes, don this deep navy, reminiscent of a clear evening sky.


----------

